# Business Owners in Cyprus



## londongdb (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all, 

We're thinking of moving to Cyprus end of this year/early 2012.

I'm keen to hear from business owners who made the move and have business interests in both UK & Cyprus for purposes of best practises, tax planning, admin etc.

Look forward to meeting you all,

GB London


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, good to see that you are planning well ahead. Look forward to your requests for information.


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

Have to bear in mind that everyone's situation is different when it comes to tax planning, and UK/Cyp operations.
What kind of business are you in?


----------

